# Tightening unemployment benefit (Newstart) conditions



## Riley (Jan 22, 2018)

Access changes to Newstart Allowance (unemployment benefit) for new migrants

From SBS News website 29/11/18: 

Newly arrived migrants will not be allowed to access Newstart welfare payments for their first four years in Australia under a Morrison government reform that will soon pass parliament after a deal was reached with Labor. 

The opposition secured significant changes to the bill and has now agreed to support it, saying it was better to secure a bill they could “live with” instead of opening an opportunity for One Nation to secure their own agreement.

The original bill would have made migrants wait four years before they could access a whole range of welfare payments. Under the deal with Labor, the waiting time will be cut down to just one or two years for carers’ payments, parental leave pay and the Family Tax Benefit A, but will remain at four years for Newstart, the backbone unemployment payment commonly known as


----------

